# had great time at JKD Wed Nite Group seminar



## frankiefuller (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi, had a great time at the JKD Wed Nite Group seminar in Las Vegas, headed by Bob Bremer, Tim Tackett, and Jim Sewell.  A bunch of original Bruce Lee students, all kinds of neat stuff to learn, and even got to see Bremer demonstrate the hammer principle.  No egos, everybody helped each other.  Very rewarding experience.  I think this group is one of the closer ones to preserving Bruce Lee's original art.  JKD evolves here like anything else, but the principles are still much as Bruce Lee taught them.  I think there is stuff here that other JKD people may not always see because there is such a range of experience and influences at this camp.  I would say that these guys are probably one of the more affordable JKD groups out there, since they are non-profit.  They are pretty honest about where their stuff comes from, and I think they just want JKD to spread out and the public to know about it so that it can be passed on as Bruce intended it to be.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 24, 2005)

I wish I could have been there!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2005)

That's great! Thanks for sharing this.


----------

